# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Carpocoris sp.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, siguiendo con la entomología presento una chinchen con su cuerpo aplastado, ojos saltones y su simetría pentagonal. 

Son un gran orden de insectos  que comprende más de 84.500 especies conocidas con eso nos podemos hacer la idea de lo difícil que puede ser una identificación de la especie aunque siempre nos podríamos arriesgar.

Esta chinche la he encontrado en la costa de Chipiona sobre un cardo marítimo.





Esta última foto creo que es otra especie aunque convivía con las demás en el mismo cardo.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

